# I bought I pup for this bloodline and so far, great



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

We bought our male GSD at 8 weeks old....He is now 13 weeks old....We love him. I'm holding off from a super drive dog until I'm ready for one. 









These is Banes fathers side pedigree.....So hopefully I end up with a great dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

don't forget the other side of the equation, "mom"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with your pup. what's your plans for your pup (protector,
show, pet/companion/go everywhere dog, compete, etc)? post a pic
of your pup. post the mother's pedigree. my dog has some of the
same blood line as your pup's father.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yup, lots of common names in Paisley's pedigree as well. They are all pretty common/popular GSL dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

hey what do mean common? my dog an i represent that remark.



mspiker03 said:


> Yup, lots of common names in Paisley's pedigree as well. They are all pretty common/popular GSL dogs.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> hey what do mean common? my dog an i represent that remark.


Lol! 

Paisley thinks she is pretty special, but I tell her otherwise all the time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with her blood line she is special and she knows it and so do you. lol.



mspiker03 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Paisley thinks she is pretty special, but I tell her otherwise all the time
> 
> ...


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> with her blood line she is special and she knows it and so do you. lol.


The jury is still out - she is still an 8 month old pill . I like to call her my little work in progress!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> good luck with your pup. what's your plans for your pup (protector,
> show, pet/companion/go everywhere dog, compete, etc)? post a pic
> of your pup. post the mother's pedigree. my dog has some of the
> same blood line as your pup's father.


I'm still working to get his mothers side pedigree.....I've looked it over, but when I click on the moms name on the website it shows nothing. They are in the process of launching a new website. Once I get it, I'll post it.... 

I'm wanting to do protection work/


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no idea what some of those things on the pedigree mean.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> with her blood line she is special and she knows it and so do you. lol.











I finally got it for you....I plan to look into all the dogs....I know a few of them. Dux De Cuatro Flores and Yasko....the others, not so much besides Ken Vom Rosenblick and Banes sire and dam


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> hey what do mean common? my dog an i represent that remark.



My version of that is..."hey, I resemble that remark"....same difference LOL.


SuperG


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> don't forget the other side of the equation, "mom"


Jack, I finally got the pedigree info, I know there is showline involved, which I'm not concerned with....But I posted it for you to check out


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jmoore728 said:


> I know there is showline involved, which I'm not concerned with....


 What do you mean? Near as I can tell, that's a solid showline pedigree.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Freestep said:


> What do you mean? Near as I can tell, that's a solid showline pedigree.


I agree, looks like all SL to me.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not worried about it being showline, they were wanting to see the mothers side.....I've seen my pups father and grandfather do work and they excelled at it......Does having a showline GSD make it less of a GSD than a working line? 
I'm concerned with temperament, nerves, confidence, structure, etc....Do I want a true WL GSD? Yes I do, but the timing isn't right for me at the moment. I think WL GSD are gorgeous (outside of the normal red and black)


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Look up Chile vom haus Berg!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Link to the pup in the database:

Bane Vom Haus Berg

Working line dogs in the pedigree. And I know some are East German lines, but not sure if West German as well. Could be they are just East lines. 

Valour vom Haus Berg

I find this dog in the pedigree very interesting for the color:

KESSY vom Trompetersprung


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jmoore728 said:


> I'm not worried about it being showline, they were wanting to see the mothers side.....I've seen my pups father and grandfather do work and they excelled at it......Does having a showline GSD make it less of a GSD than a working line?
> I'm concerned with temperament, nerves, confidence, structure, etc....Do I want a true WL GSD? Yes I do, but the timing isn't right for me at the moment. I think WL GSD are gorgeous (outside of the normal red and black)


If you are happy with your dog, it is fine. No need to justify the pedigree or your decision to anyone. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jmoore728 said:


> Does having a showline GSD make it less of a GSD than a working line?



No one said it was a bad dog or less of a dog. As Liesje said, as long as you're happy that's all that matters.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> No one said it was a bad dog or less of a dog. As Liesje said, as long as you're happy that's all that matters.


So does this mean you will help me train him? Right? Lol....


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

I updated the pedigree on Pedigree database last night.....Just need to get a picture of his mother on there


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

cliffson1 said:


> Look up Chile vom haus Berg!


Nice pedigree. I actually love all my breeders dogs....I know some are showline and I'm fine with that, but they also excel at the working part also.....Hopefully I can coach my pup into a great dog in the future.....I just need to decide what I want to focus on....SchH, IPO, SAR, I'm a novice, so I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do ????


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> No one said it was a bad dog or less of a dog. As Liesje said, as long as you're happy that's all that matters.


I honestly didn't mean that in a smart ass way, but it sure does sound that way.....No pun intended ....I'm just a pup on this forum that asks A LOT of questions


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think it sounded smartass, and I was genuine in saying there's nothing wrong with your dog. Some people/forums are not kind to mixing lines or dogs that aren't the flavor of the month working or show pedigree. If you are happy with the dog and the breeder, who cares? Your dog can probably be successful in whatever you chose.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

The picture of Omaco(Banes father) ....Banes mother is right behind him....just FYI....Wondering what Banes coat color will be.....red/ with more black than his father....? This has become quite addicting


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I don't think it sounded smartass, and I was genuine in saying there's nothing wrong with your dog. Some people/forums are not kind to mixing lines or dogs that aren't the flavor of the month working or show pedigree. If you are happy with the dog and the breeder, who cares? Your dog can probably be successful in whatever you chose.


Thank you....I enjoy this forum, not much bashing at all....I'm a firearms dealer also, those forums are brutal and I don't partake in them. I love this site.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jmoore728 said:


> ......Does having a showline GSD make it less of a GSD than a working line?


No one said that. It just sounded weird that you said "I'm not concerned about there being showlines" ...as though showlines are something one should be concerned about?



dawnandjr said:


> Link to the pup in the database:
> 
> Bane Vom Haus Berg
> 
> Working line dogs in the pedigree. And I know some are East German lines, but not sure if West German as well. Could be they are just East lines.


You're absolutely right, there are some workin' dawgs in there! Shows you how well I know kennel names, I couldn't tell showline from working line without seeing photos of the dogs and longer pedigrees. 



> I find this dog in the pedigree very interesting for the color:
> 
> KESSY vom Trompetersprung


 There's a discussion going on in another group about black pigment and fading saddles. This is a perfect example of what we are talking about. Off topic, but can anyone speculate where this came from? It seems very common in WGSL, especially in females.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Freestep said:


> No one said that. It just sounded weird that you said "I'm not concerned about there being showlines" ...as though showlines are something one should be concerned about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kessy pigment is different... I like the look, I just have never seen one like it....
I couldn't tell the difference between a WL or SL either.....I'm still trying to learn everything I can and this forum has been the most help of anything....a lot of classy, down to earth, respectful people.....Makes it much better on pups as myself


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Freestep said:


> There's a discussion going on in another group about black pigment and fading saddles. This is a perfect example of what we are talking about. Off topic, but can anyone speculate where this came from? It seems very common in WGSL, especially in females.


Looking at the pedigree on PDB....see several dogs with faded saddles or bitch stripes, and you can bet that most of these photos are, uh, optimized for black and red so it might be more pronounced in person or on a dog that doesn't have a professional photo used.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Smh....Chile is not Showline ....so can't be all SL pedigree.


----------

